# IELTS General or Academic for skilled immigration VISA ?



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all, am new to this forum. 

first of all i would like to convey my deep gratitude to you all for providing such a valuable information. This is letting most of the people to know A to Z details for VISA processing.

I have a small doubt here. 

can any one suggest about IELTS test required for SIM VISA ?

I heard there are two kinds of IELTS test:

1) General for immigration purpose
2) Academic for study purpose

but if we write Academic module of IELTS , it will do for both Study purpose as well as for immigration, where as General will do only for Immigration.

am planning to take Academic as it work for both study and immigration.

I am actually trying for immigration (subclass - 175).


thanks in advance.

Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sankar,

if you are looking at 175, which is skilled independent PR, why do you want to give the academic ielts? dont give the ielts right now, get yourself assessed, you will be clear on your mind if you need to apply for the academic or the PR visa, then you apply for the ielts accordingly and take it. there is a validity period for ielts result, and as told by our agent, we took it after the skill assessment. we just got our result a couple of days back


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for your quick reply.

the reason why I am in hurry for IELTS is, immigration visa process is quite long time (minimum of 15 months - 3 for ACS assessment and 12 for VISA process).

Of course there are exceptional cases where few people got cleared of things pretty soon, just like you people who got ACS result in 30 days.

as you suggested, if I have to wait for ACS result for which I have not yet lodged application,
will certainly kill a minimum of one month time. 

my idea is , if Academic module will do for both , why should not I opt for, so that in case something wrong goes with ACS assessment result, I can go ahead with Study VISA.

is it not advisable. please correct me.


Thanks
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont know sankar, but in my opinion you should wait for the acs result, if you can wait 15 months, another month wont make a difference, and trust me, its not as if the acs result is declared and you apply immediately in 2-3 days, your name suggests you are from India, and getting paperwork ready in India is not easy. even if u have to apply for student visa, you need a separate list of things done with your papers. why i am suggesting waiting is because academic is slightly difficult, if u score 8 in general, you wil score 7 in academic. why take a chance at all. and its best to do things in their pace.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot for such an thought full advice. really I appreciate it and will strictly follow the same.

before finishing it I just need one more suggestion from you please?

I have almost done with my paper work for ACS assessment including Statutory Declaration , which I made from your earlier postings  

Now am a bit confused with payment mode. 

as you perfectly guessed, I am from India only. for payment if we give cheque, will it take time to make en cash for them. I mean they will put my application on hold till they en cash my cheque. so is it advisable to pay with Credit Card, so that they will get paid instantly and certainly no chance of waiting for further process of application, or at least, money will not be the reason to put my application on holding.


but for me either of them will not make much difference.

please suggest me which one to go for or is there any better way to go with in this regard.


cheers
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, cheque, i wont suggest since there are chances of cheque bouncing, for several reasons. the reason for cheque bouncing is not only insufficient funds, it can be anything, what is the best is either a demand draft or credit card. we made all our payments till now using a credit card since it leaves some funds with us if need be and it is the fastest and of-course the easiest. there are some people who dont prefer using credit card online, a dd is a good option for them

and, i have learnt this from my experience, dont panic if things take longer then you expected. it is normal. as you said, clearance of cheque will take time etc etc.. just take things easy, they will happen on their own in its own time.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for the suggestion. 

hence I am fixing to Credit Card payment only, in fact I have already filled up acs application from with credit card details  

and by the way wish you all the best for your VISA application process, I wish it also should happen early as it was happened with ACS results in your case. 

Cheers
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vskrao said:


> Thank you so much for the suggestion.
> 
> hence I am fixing to Credit Card payment only, in fact I have already filled up acs application from with credit card details
> 
> ...


thanks sankar, god bless u. wish u luck.. ask if u got anydoubt.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

ohh thanks for that, compulsory will approach you if I stuck at any point during the process.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

*Reference letter*



anj1976 said:


> thanks sankar, god bless u. wish u luck.. ask if u got anydoubt.


Hi,

I delebarately need your suggestion regarding reference letters.

As we need to provide all reference letters from all employers to ACS, I have got all necessary documents from my previous employers, but I could not get from the current employer.

in place of them I am providing reference letters from colleagues. 



So my doubt is, do we need to provide them on company letter heads or we can provide them on simple A4 paper. Since you know very well that getting company letter head is not so easy. 



pleaseguide me on this issue. 





Thanks and regards

Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sankar

The reference letters by the employer goes on company letterhead but those from co employee will be on normal a4 sheet. but you will have to give the co employees business cards along with the letter.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Sankar
> 
> The reference letters by the employer goes on company letterhead but those from co employee will be on normal a4 sheet. but you will have to give the co employees business cards along with the letter.


Hi,

Here am not getting the reference letters from current employer. so I am going with co employees reference letters . am also including copy of their company id card and their two pay slips to prove that they are employees of the same company. 

so, can I proceed with these things. please suggest me on this.

and I also request you to suggest once again on reference letters. i.e., as I am taking reference letters from co employees, do I need to get them on company letter head or simply on normal A4 sheet will do. 

I have all reference letters from my previous employers except for the current employer.

So please suggest me on this.


following is the correct address to which i have to send the documents for ACS assessment:

AUSTRALIAN COMPUTER SOCIETY
PO BOX Q534
QVB SYDNEY NSW 1230
AUSTRALIA

I thought of doing it register post. is it the correct way?

lastly I have got around 80 pages to send across to ACS. So can I make them spiral binding or is there any other best way , which makes them easy to find required documents?

please suggest me on this.







Thanks and regards
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vskrao said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> please suggest me on this.
> ...


the company letterheads are not for personal use. the reference letters from co-employees can go in normal paper, but incase you can manage the letterhead, it would be fine as well. I mentioned this earlier as well that the employer references are on company letterhead, the co-employees can be on a4 sheets.

for the current employer, if u r unable to give the reference, you have to give a statutory declaration.

please check the right address from the acs website. 
Australian Computer Society - Frequently Asked Questions point two.

2. How do I submit the application?

It is advisable to send applications through registered mail to:

P O Box 534
Queen Victoria Building ,
Sydney NSW 1230
Australia .

Or courier the application to

Level 3, 160 Clarence Street
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

We advise registered post because this enables the applicant to confirm receipt. The ACS will not issue receipts or sign acknowledgements over the counter and applicants are advised we will not speak to applicants on-site.

Please do not send the application to a state branch. The state branches are not able to process the file or issue a receipt. They can only forward it to National Office by ordinary mail which will add time to the process.

Registered post is how they want you to send them papers.

as for compiling your papers, dont get spiral binding, there are these pocket files available in the market, them ones that have plastic pockets as separate leafs, they are punched on one side and can be them attached in the file. you have to buy the file separate and the leafs/pockets separate, see link http://www.rdg.ac.uk/TSU/images/mugshots_plus/24.jpg for the image, you will get an idea.

make an anexure with all pages that you are adding in the file, number each pocket and link it with the anexure. the more organised your file is, the faster things will work.

hope this helps
anj


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

wov..  excellent ..........

thanks for the response ...

will do the same ....




Cheers
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vskrao said:


> wov..  excellent ..........
> 
> thanks for the response ...
> 
> ...


also, go through all the faqs as on the acs link that i just gave, it will clear a lot of your doubts, read the acs site completely, incase you are missing anything.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Also Sankar

dont take my word for things please, I might be wrong. they have everything on the acs website. I am just giving you the information that I know, but again, I might be wrong.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes Anj, even I am referring acs site and other people who have gone through process and people already there with Kangaroos....

but out of all, I understand from your postings that you have done an extensive research on all aspects of Australian process. 

I believe you are the Google for Australia process, don't mind please 

thanks alot for the promp responses.


Cheers
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I have issues in life, I think its my mind, I like things going perfectly for me, and I try and research as much as I can. I do not want things to go bad once we reach there, we still have a lot of time, almost one year, but then I am trying to pass my time by knowing as much and i am trying to gather as much information so that we dont face problems that my friends face. I dont like depending too much on people because everyone has had a difference experience and everyone has a different mindset, they are fast on certain things and are slow on other things.
what is ironic is, I remember actions very well, I remember words very well but I do not remember names. . So I would remember what we did to move to OZ but I might not remember who all helped me with the move , just kidding.
And I am also a firm believer of Karma, if at all I can be of help to anyone, i would be more than willing to help. There are people who answer my questions, and it helps me with my knowledge and my problems, similarly I can do the same with others.

gosh, that was philosophical 

cheers and wish u luck


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

well, nice to here such an ideal / inspirational thoughts from you.

wish you luck


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Anj, i would like to clarify one more doubt from you. 

when I am taking co employees reference letters, you said we need to attach their business card (visiting card) also. but my colleagues don't have their business cards. 

I am attaching their company Id card and their certified pay slips. so can I go with them ? suggest me on this please.



Thanks
Sankar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vskrao said:


> Hi Anj, i would like to clarify one more doubt from you.
> 
> when I am taking co employees reference letters, you said we need to attach their business card (visiting card) also. but my colleagues don't have their business cards.
> 
> ...


I guess so, but in the letter do mention their contact numbers, if at all they (the assessing authority) wish to call them. the business card are for contact numbers as well as a proof of being employed by the company.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks Anj.

in fact I am providing all my co employees contact numbers and mail id's .

hep it works.

Cheers
Sankar


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all

Advance thx for the support that your are going to give me 

I just got in to this forum while i was just googling regarding Auz Immigration
well, am also having the similar problem that is I did take the academic mode for the IELTS last December actually for another purpose and I did obtain total band as 6.5 including R - 7.5 L – 6.5, S – 7 and W – 5.5, 
so heres the deal, it was mentioned that we need to have at least 6 point in each components, in order to obtain +15 pts. So its better to go for another exam, General one particularly; or can go with what I have obtained? what you suggest?

Plz share me your valuable experiences…
Thanks again for your precious time

Regards
anja


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

hi once again,

I have another important doubt

I have passed out from the uni during the latter part of 2005, so I have only 3+ years of IT experience. Initially I thought it would be ok, since I red somewhere last 3 of 4 years of experience is enough or something. But After reading the ACS guidelines fully (actually the whole site – was my full time job for last coupe of weeks  ) and also after red so many forum suggestions, I feel like that I’m taking a serious risk with full conscious

Is that ok? Will ACS assess or refuse straight away?

Of cause, I have already prepared almost all the necessary documents, work references from my former, current employers, their brief summary of work done by my self, every thing - up to my knowledge, but now only I realized there are some holes, I forgot to figure out – poor planning! Any way this is my time, forget it.

Will anybody help me out of this? (Really I couldn’t come out from this  )
means is that 4 years of experience is compulsory - because even ACS they say " its is recommended" 

so please clarify this
Thanks again for your valuable time

Regards
anja


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they say 4 yrs recommended, and my lawyer says 9 out of 10 cases are rejected who have less than 4 yrs experience. for acs they need 4 yrs but for the visa they need 3, ironic though but yes, this is how it works. u shud wait till u finish 4 yrs, not worth the risk.

as for the ielts, its best to consult a lawyer/agent. there are a couple of them in the forum. send them a mssg. they wil reply, or they might reply to ur post here


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi anj

Thx for ur early response n info 

I'm also thinking to do so, but u know i was thinking to utilize my IELTS before it gets expired. any way leave that for the moment.

well, i heard that when ACS assess our employer references they'll re calculate our years of experience(say if i worked as an IT lecturer for 1 yr, they will consider as 6 months or what ev)
do u have any idea, depend on what basis they r calculating? 
our experience or our designation or the type of company we worked for ???

And one more thing,
even though i'm having 3 years of experience, i had them in different fields, that is,
initially i worked in one UN organization for 2 yrs as MIS officer responsible for Database administration (mainly / 70 %) and network administration (partially / 30 %)
then i moved to a Network solution providing company worked as Network Engineer for 8 months, responsible for Design, implementation and deployment of network architectures (i'm still working there on assignment basis - part time )
and finally i joint a telecommunication Service provider as Engineer QA responsible for assure the quality of products, services coming in or out from the organization, some system developments and Intra net web development using MOSS 

i need to get my assessment results relevant to Networking ( - is my career ), but i feel my experiences are not that much strong enough to expose that, since its in 3 different channels and of course, i can't get any letter from my current employer stating that am in networking or doing networking related things. what can i do for this ? what do u suggest ? is this ok ? or i need to provide anything more to prove?

by the way i tried to locate those lawyers but couldn't yet, i keep on searching

Thx again for ur valuable time

Regards
anja


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm, lemme answer one by one

1. IELTS, its valid for one year i guess, but u wil hv to wait till you finish 4 yrs of work experience, so no point wasting the ACS money to save the IELTS money which is relatively less thn the ACS fee.

2. I dont know if u did go through the ACS requirement, they need all of 4 yrs experience out of which last 12 months should be related to the field you wish to be assessed in. 

3. Its best if u contact a lawyer, the first consultation is free, without obligation, if u feel they r helping and u can manage the finances, u can take their assistance else clear ur doubts. there are a number of posts which hv the names of lawyers mentioned.. 

anj


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi anj

thank you very much for your kind info

thats true, its almost double than the IELTS cost, and by the way IELTS is only needed after skill assessment na, so that i can sit for another exam (even IELTS is valid for 2 years, to have 4 years of experience, mine will be expired by that time)

well, thats going to be a tough one for me, we'll see !
will they consider about my part time assignment basis works?? 
if so, i can show them that i'm still with networking..otherwise don't know

Lawyers! yes thats the only n final hope for me now  but have to get a good one ( heard lots of cheating stores fr my friends ) any way i'm going for it at least for a try...

Well, thank you for ur time ( my boss used to say time is money ) and advises, and the Quick responses ! ur there! i never get this kinda response for a new comer in any forum ( except ours ), thank u again.

by the way my advance wishes for ur Aus Visa  good will follow the good ppl always ( my mom used 2 say )

catch u, when i have any more doubts ! 

regards

Anjalan


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi anjalan,
thats kind of you to say such nice things.
i cant really say if they consider part time work or not but a lawyer can for sure assist u in that. they need proof of work, if u can prove that u worked part time, i guess that shud work provided u worked 20 hrs a week for that project as part time. 

i am using a lawyer as well and he has been good so far, and we too were scared because of all that we hear about immigration agents. these guys r in australia and i know them personally, so we had no fear. google akmigration and u wil find them, u can mail them, all of their details r in the website. 

anj


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

HI anj

Thx again ( am i telling too much of thxx ? .... but no way, i have to  )

i just went over their website, it looks ok, i'll talk to them n see whether am going to auz or they r closing their institution 

well am having another doubt 
one of my senior suggested that its better to do all submissions online, since the post will take more time.

then - do v have to certify all the documents by a lawyer / JP, even though the official signatures are already there, since we are sending scanned image of those documents?

If so - i have to take a photo copy of the document n then have to get certified na?( isn't it sounds inane? )

reply if u have time

regards

Anjalan


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, online applications take less time, i think, and u need to send them colored scans. black and whites dont do, in that case u dont even need to get them attested, so u save on tht cost.


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi anj

Thx again for ur early response

so if v have the scanned image of the original(coloured), no need for the certified copy...ok 
Thx for ur info. i'll do that

regards
Anja


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

this has been discussed before, please verify.. i might be wrong.


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm

well, i hear that its better to get the ACS membership before going to the skill assessment, say if am able to get the Member grade membership, then...the skill assessment will be straight through.(in other words ACS can't lower down its own member na? )- is that true?
will it work? or it would be supportive??

thanks for ur time

regards

anja


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Anja said:


> Hmmm
> 
> well, i hear that its better to get the ACS membership before going to the skill assessment, say if am able to get the Member grade membership, then...the skill assessment will be straight through.(in other words ACS can't lower down its own member na? )- is that true?
> will it work? or it would be supportive??
> ...


You don't have to become a member of ACS to be assessed by them. I was a member of the British Computer Society (BCS) before the assessment which possibly helped. You need to check what you need to do to become a member and at what grade too. In the BCS I had to take exams and study before becoming a professional grade. 

I would check this with an agent before going down that route. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Anja (Oct 7, 2008)

Dear Karen

Thank you for your kind info

for the ACS Membership, its almost same as the skill assessment, almost same requirements ( ex. at least 4 yrs of experience to be come a professional member, referees needed, references also will be verified ) - theres no exams like BCS

anyway, at least it'll help to find jobs after immigration na  i'm planning to go through.
Before that i'll check that with some agents as u said !

thx again for your time

regards
anja


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Anja said:


> for the ACS Membership, its almost same as the skill assessment


But without writing CBOKs and project reports (which can take weeks to do!!!) 

Dolly


----------



## subinp (Oct 15, 2008)

I remember reading that IELTS score should be valid at the time you apply for the VISA. 

That means even if they take more than a year to process your application it doesnt matter.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

at the time of application it shud b valid. if they tk 2 yrs, it isnt ur fault n u cant go on gving the ielts.


----------



## haoma2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Enquiry on IELT*

Hi,
My IELTS is Academic Test which just expired a few months ago.
I wondering whether I can use it to pass the English requirement for the skill independent visa (175)?

Thanks.


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

once it is expired means , they no longer consider it.

U need to take the test again


----------



## haoma2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

vskrao said:


> Hi,
> 
> once it is expired means , they no longer consider it.
> 
> U need to take the test again


Hi,

Then can I lodge the 175 visa application before go for the IELTS test?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

haoma2008 said:


> Hi,
> My IELTS is Academic Test which just expired a few months ago.
> I wondering whether I can use it to pass the English requirement for the skill independent visa (175)?
> 
> Thanks.


I dont think so, if it expired means it has expired. check with a consultant, if u got above average score, it might just work but again, I am not sure


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

its best to consult an agent


----------



## vskrao (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi 

for VISA process u need to produce IELTS score card along with the application lodging . 

for ACS assessment u don't need to have IELTS .


----------



## haoma2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

I got average 7.0. It was nearly 2 years 2 months ago


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hamoa check with an agent and if the amount isnt big for u, go for a repeat. anyways 7 isnt a very good score.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

From what I've been told by everyone, 2 yrs old IELTS is considered expired and then considering Visa App will take another year.. You might not receive the points associated with it.. Why take a chance then?
Also, AC is for higher education. If you are not planning to apply for further studies, you can just go for General.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

at the time of the application all your papers shud be valid. it doesnt matter if it expires post applying.


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

oh ok.. I was under impression by the time your points are awarded by CO, they should be valid.. Only Age matters for applying..
Thanks for clarifying, Anj.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

epidaetia said:


> oh ok.. I was under impression by the time your points are awarded by CO, they should be valid.. Only Age matters for applying..
> Thanks for clarifying, Anj.


Well if u go by logic, if u apply for the ielts and then get the result, but for applying for the application u face issues and tk 8-10 months, and then the CO takes another yr to be alocated, which means by the time ur CO comes in the picture, ur ielts has expired.. i dont think they wudnt consider the application if the delay is from their side as well. since no one wud take the test again if they hv another yr or so left in validity period


----------



## tikku (Oct 4, 2012)

*Need information plz*

Dear Shankar,

I am facing the same problem which you had before. i am planning to apply for skilled migration to AUS as sub article 476. it requires IELTS general score but i am having academic score and moreover in my city Jakarta, i dont have general test dates until mid of January.

So will AUS migration officials accept with IELTS academic score or not? Plz help me.




vskrao said:


> Hi all, am new to this forum.
> 
> first of all i would like to convey my deep gratitude to you all for providing such a valuable information. This is letting most of the people to know A to Z details for VISA processing.
> 
> ...


----------



## aleemu (Dec 16, 2012)

*General training or Academic*

Hi,

I have below question relating to IELTS examination.

1. I want skill assessment done for Telecommunications Network Engineer 263312, Do I need to write General training Or Academic version?

2. I am having Masters Degree and want to pursue PHD program while still applying for Skill migrants program as mentioned above. Is Academic version of IELTS still alright, so as to be applicable for both purposes? hence avoid repeating IELTS

Thanks,


----------



## wajid (Apr 1, 2014)

hi

is it mandatory to secure minimum 6 band in all modules of ielts test to apply for this visa ?
i couldn't get 6 in my speaking while doing the ielts general test. But i have 6 in all modules of ielts academic test. So, can i apply on the base of ielsts academic?

i heard from someone , we can also fulfil the language requirement by showing a letter from your university that medium of instruction are in English. Is it true?

please reply as soon as possible.

reagrds
wajid


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I would like to share this important information with you all who are confused about General or academic - I recently received my grant with academic scores. I am a live example in this scenario. Please go ahead even if you have academic scores.

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## h riaz (Aug 14, 2015)

Hello Sir,
My husband is applying for Canadian Immigration under FSW. As his spouse I already took my Academic Ielts and got 6.5 bands. Am I supposed to conduct Ielts in General Module as well??? Plz Help....!!!


----------



## Sumaiya Israr (Jun 28, 2017)

I am Applying for PR as an internal auditor, i got my assesment done by Vetasses. Now for English Competency, which module is required? Academic or General? Btw i am appying in 189 visa subclass. A friend of mine told me for auditing profession u cant sit general training.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sumaiya Israr said:


> I am Applying for PR as an internal auditor, i got my assesment done by Vetasses. Now for English Competency, which module is required? Academic or General? Btw i am appying in 189 visa subclass. A friend of mine told me for auditing profession u cant sit general training.


For Immigration, you can use both but go for General as it is easier.

For assessment I think he said you can't use General. Since, your assessment is already done, go for General.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

My sister scored 7 band in each and now she is eligible for visa subclass 489 but i want her to apply under subclass 190 for which she needs 8 band in each.

Now my main query is that if she couldn't score 8 in the new IELTS test then can we use the previous score with 7 band for immigration?

Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My sister scored 7 band in each and now she is eligible for visa subclass 489 but i want her to apply under subclass 190 for which she needs 8 band in each.
> 
> ...


Yes. You mention the Test Report Form number of the test you want to use.

And 489 doesn't work for pro rata occupations.


----------

